# Anyone in the Newcastle area?



## ahelg (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm moving to Durham in August and I was wondering if anyone here lives in the Newcastle area and if so, are you interested in doing some photography meetup?


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 20, 2006)

Newcastle, Australia here. 

I'm pretty sure there's a few guys/gals living near Newcastle Apon Tyne that are on here...Manchester I think is the closest?


----------



## KenCo (Jun 20, 2006)

I live in Co. Durham and not too far from Newcastle....I would love the chance to go out shooting with someone. I don't know anyone locally who is into photography and sometimes can't get the inspiration when out by myself. Also safety in numbers is what they say and haven't done much candid stuff which I'd like to try but just not got the nerve by myself.....although I don't really mind what I shoot.
Anyway if your up for it just pm me.
Ken.


----------



## nitefly (Jun 20, 2006)

KenCo said:
			
		

> I live in Co. Durham and not too far from Newcastle....I would love the chance to go out shooting with someone. I don't know anyone locally who is into photography and sometimes can't get the inspiration when out by myself. Also safety in numbers is what they say and haven't done much candid stuff which I'd like to try but just not got the nerve by myself.....although I don't really mind what I shoot.
> Anyway if your up for it just pm me.
> Ken.



I live in Birmingham, but we could all meetup in the middle somewhere and we could get a few people to go! :thumbup:


----------



## ahelg (Jun 21, 2006)

KenCo said:
			
		

> I live in Co. Durham and not too far from Newcastle....



Ah a Durhamer (or whatever you english people call a person from Durham). That's where I'm going to live starting this summer. You heard of a place called Pityme?


----------



## KenCo (Jun 21, 2006)

I've been trying to keep up with the meets threads, as it's something i'd be interested in doing....but traveling down to London for one days shooting is a little to much for me and my first time. Closer to half way is better obviously and something I could be interested in.
ahelg......yes I know Pityme, not to far away from me about 14 miles south.


----------



## ahelg (Jun 21, 2006)

Pityme is where I'll be living. That means that there will be two people in the area. A couple more and we might be able to arange something some day.

I'll be in Durham from about August but I'll probably be travelign about a bit before my college course starts. So maybe something in September.


----------



## KenCo (Jun 22, 2006)

Well just let me know if your up for it.


----------

